# Let's See Your Endurance Tack!



## EnduranceLover6

So after spending a gazillion dollars on a treeless saddle, pad, and bridle for my new Arab mare I'm curious to see what others have! Please post pictures of you and your horse(s) in you endurance gear. It's always fun to see what others have put together for tack & color combination  

Here are my two boys I competed/conditioned the past:


----------



## Joe4d

Miss Emma ready to go, Kimberly trailmaster saddle, Tucker soutwest topped wool pad, Mossrock endurance tack.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Joe I love the green! Your mare looks very snazzy :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dream, sporting her Free N Easy saddle and Taylored Tack everything else:




















Sultan, in a Torsion saddle and Taylored Tack everything else:


----------



## QOS

I am a wanna be endurance rider. Entered one and didn't cut the mustard....it is my goal for 2013 to start with a 25 miler. But here is The Biscuit in his gear....Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle - Renegade Endurance model, Equipedic Pad, Taylored Tack bridle/halter set.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, Sultan is gorgeous


----------



## Pattilou

QOS said:


> ....Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle - Renegade Endurance model, Equipedic Pad, Taylored Tack bridle/halter set.
> 
> View attachment 120106


I just got my Allegany Saddle about two weeks ago, love it , it is so comfy !
Do you like yours ?

I have no desire to do a 50, but enjoy the 25 through NATRC


----------



## QOS

PattiLou - yes, I like my Allegany. I have had it since July. Got a picture of yours?


----------



## Pattilou

QOS said:


> PattiLou - Got a picture of yours?


The bad thing is I got it rode in it about 3x then had to have surgery on my ankle. So I won't be able to ride again for a couple of months 
Mine is the basic model. Stacy post some of the more custom designs and I get jealous :shock: But I am happy with mine.


----------



## QOS

PattiLou, it looks alot like mine. I have the Supracore seat and bobwire stamping - I do have two sets of stirrups but one set is from my first Allegany saddle. My bridle matches the first one and has the acorn stamp on it like the other saddle. I don't use the bridle anymore. Mine isn't a real fancy one either - but it does have 4 ties on each side. Hahahahaha I could pack up a house on that rascal!!!


----------



## Joe4d

I am waiting on mine to show up, Crestridge ovation,


----------



## Pattilou

Spiffy Joe !


----------



## QOS

haahhaah PattiLou I thought I was the only one that said Spiffy!!!! Joe that is nice!


----------



## Joe4d

just got the email, my saddle is on the way, unfortunately emma is hurt, so I asked for an extension on their 7 day 100% refund policy. I dont expect it to be an issue.


----------



## Celeste

Joe, how much is it supposed to weigh?


----------



## Joe4d

i am thinking 15 lbs


----------



## Griffith361

Joe4d said:


> Miss Emma ready to go, Kimberly trailmaster saddle, Tucker soutwest topped wool pad, Mossrock endurance tack.


Joe I love that green! The shade on Emma's brow band is EXACTLY the one I've been looking for! That's from mossrock right? Do you by any chance remember which shade of green you ordered? There's "green, Glow, and green glo (neon)" all listed as options and I don't know which one would be her brow band color. Overly picky on that I know, but I just had to ask 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof

This is my mare, Rossi. Love the green, but i also like purple.


----------



## LeynaProof

I also ride in a Bob Marshall treeless saddle and i love it!


----------



## Joe4d

the crestridge got returned yesterday, seat was nice, but not even close to fitting. The only place it touched the horse was at the conchos, Not so much the width , it just wasnt really even the right shape. Oh well.

the green tack is "lime Green" it isnt on the color chart but available in the drop down box.


----------



## Celeste

Too bad about the saddle, Joe. I rode with a lady a while back that took her horse to "Horse Town" in Atlanta and tried on about every saddle and pad they had to find the right one. That is probably a good plan. 

My saddle could stand to fit better. It worked better when I first bought it, then my horse gained some weight. Perhaps she could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Pattilou

I had a Crestridge that I returned also. The seat and fit for me was so comfortable , but did not at all fit the horse. 

Try..... try.... again

Patti


----------



## Brighteyes

^^ Horse Town in a nice place. I go there every chance I get. It's basically the only tack store we south Georgians have. :lol: I've gotten saddle fitted there. The staff are very patient and will let you try on everything in the store.


Here's Baby Girl! Specialized Eurolight saddle, black dressage pad, purple biothane breast collar from Animal Tackers, mohair girth, and ghetto (also purple) rope halter thing.

And some ribbons. We were flagging trail that day.


----------



## Pattilou

That saddle looks light as a feather.... looks good .


----------



## Brighteyes

Thanks! It really is. It might be 12 pounds. All I know is that weak five foot tall me can thrown it up on a 17.2 hand warmblood. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Brighteyes, 
Is the saddle made out of synthetic material? How is the fit?


----------



## Brighteyes

Nope, it's leather. And it fits _awesome_. It uses a "fitting cushion" you move up or down to adjust width, and shims to make sure the cushion has uniform contact with your horse. It's really easy to do.

It took me a couple of rides and tinkering to get it _just_ right for Baby Girl, but after it was right it was _perfect_. I noticed improvement in her movement after only a few rides.


----------



## grayshell38

Now that I actually HAVE proper endurance tack, I can post.  My new to me specialized saddle. I just tried it on my guy today. I need to order new shims, but it wasn't terrible as it was.


----------



## existentialpony

Endurance bridle comes in the mail tomorrow and unfortunately my new saddle is on backorder for a few weeks... can't wait to try them out and post pictures!


----------



## Sunny

You lucky dogs.

As an aspiring endurancer (?), I drool over the tack.
Birthday is in a few months, but I think I'm gonna ask for a Garmin GPS watch and then save the tack for Christmas. I'm tempted to sell my CC to buy a saddle, but I know that's jumping the gun. I'm just excited. LOL.


----------



## jillybean19

I make all my own customized tack.... I'm working on a new set for this year, so my current set up isn't ready to show off yet. I've already changed colors twice lol. However, this year I'm planning on adding a new set of reins, breast collar, crupper.... and I've already changed bridle styles twice but I think I've figured out what I like. Maybe....

But for the moment, here are a few examples of what we've had in the past:

The halter/sidepull/bridle combination I initially planned on using this year (but decided I wanted a slightly different color combo and wanted to try out a convertible headstall with a halter underneath, which I will be posting pictures of soon):








Our endurance halter/sidepull combo with matching reins that we used last year:








And here are a few projects I've done for other endurance riders:

Sidepull/halter combination








A headstall and sidepull 








Sharpie - I didn't post yours because I figured I'd give you the chance to show it off yourself!


----------



## Pattilou

Jillybean I am totally impressed do you have a web site ?


----------



## jillybean19

Yes! It's jbarnranch.com  thanks for the compliment!

I'm also on Facebook at J Bar N Ranch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Griffith361

jillybean19 said:


> Yes! It's jbarnranch.com  thanks for the compliment!
> 
> I'm also on Facebook at J Bar N Ranch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Jillybean your stuff is awesome! I checked out the website, and would really like to order a bridle converter if you have pictures of one? I've been looking for the super neon green like you have and couldn't find it! The full set of black and neon green is the look I like. Great job!!!!


----------



## jillybean19

Thanks! I did make a couple converters and will post pictures as soon as I'm home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19

Griffith361 said:


> Jillybean your stuff is awesome! I checked out the website, and would really like to order a bridle converter if you have pictures of one? I've been looking for the super neon green like you have and couldn't find it! The full set of black and neon green is the look I like. Great job!!!!


Here's the bridle converter I made for my boy  I think this is the color scheme we're going to be using this year! He was a mess yesterday, so please forgive his hair do lol


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Here is Mira in her winter gear today. I prefer boring black tack - blame it on my eventing/dressage background :lol: . I also use a biothane halter/bridle with a Myler combo bit, but in the winter I usually just use the s hack. 
She was a fluffy mess and was sweating way too much, hence the trace clip. MUCH better now.


----------



## tinyliny

what kind of saddle is that , the other horse?

and this one, what time of saddle is this?


----------



## Sharpie

I plan on going and trying out my new tack on Monday! Pictures will be after that.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

tinyliny said:


> what kind of saddle is that , the other horse?


It is an Australian saddle, from Down Under Saddlery, the model is Master Campdraft Deluxe. Much more close contact and balanced rider position than most aussies.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I really dislike this thread. :-( I want an endurance saddle so bad I cant stand but everything fits my mare all screwed up.


----------



## phantomhorse13

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I really dislike this thread. :-( I want an endurance saddle so bad I cant stand but everything fits my mare all screwed up.


You are not the only person to have struggled with saddle fit. Just have to keep trying and eventually you will find the perfect saddle for your pony!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

Come early march I will have the perfect saddle. Its not endurance but it has cost me over $5,000 to get it. EVERYTHING is built from scratch. Tree, everything. Hahaha......The guy that is making it said it was a combination between a tree for a draft horse and a flared tree for a gaited horse. Stinken mare had the wither width of draft, forward girth, wide channel, short saddle area, and blah blah.....i wanted an endurance saddle so bad but everything I tried on her just didnt even come close to working out.


----------



## Sunny

Theotherhorse, what headstall do you use with you S-hack?

I'm looking for one and I like the look of yours.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Sunny said:


> Theotherhorse, what headstall do you use with you S-hack?
> 
> I'm looking for one and I like the look of yours.


I got it on ebay. I think the seller makes custom beta biothane stuff too, if there isn't one listed right now:
1 2 inch Heavy Weight Beta Biothane Bridle Headstall and Closed Loop Reins | eBay


----------



## jillybean19

Ok, so I have to share. I spent all yesterday and today evening on it  I'm so freaking excited about this one! Definitely one of my favorite pieces of tack, hands down.

Presenting, my new seamless biothane crupper  Next on the agenda is the matching breast collar!


----------



## Faustinblack

That's pretty freaking cool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prairiewindlady

I don't have all my tack yet but I will say that I am finding I gravitate toward dressage saddles for trail riding. I have tried a few western saddles (the only one I really liked was the Wintec) and I actually own a Wintec Endurance Pro but I find it very uncomfortable and rarely use it. I have 3 dressage saddles now (I know, excessive right?) and might be getting another in a week so I have no shortage of backups, that's for sure!


----------



## Abbzug

I tried to have this saddle for my guy, but it doesn't fit... It's for sale! 16'' Sharon Saare "C" tree saddle. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## donovan

im boring i ride in a wintec 500 GP, a Brown Barcoo Bridle and a hanovarian noseband that dosent attach


----------



## Faustinblack

This is my four year old mustang Luin Bleu.


----------



## Sharpie

I forgot to attach the bridle to the halter and the browband slid down a little, but I've ridden since and actually attached it, and it works perfectly! Love it! Took me a few rides to get used to the reins- unlike the Wintec ones I'm used to, they actually have some feel! Now when my lime green saddle pad comes in, I'll be set.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Nice 15.5" Bob Marshall Sports Saddle for sale. Endurance model. Treeless. Includes rigging for english-type girth and EZ ride nylon stirrups. $775 plus shipping.​


----------



## grayshell38

Still tweaking my set up, but this is where I'm at with it for now. 

Don't mind my hat, the deer pelvis, and his halter hanging from my saddle. Just another trail ride. :lol:


----------



## QOS

My Allegany Renegade Endurance saddle is for sale. Custom made for me in July of 2012 and due to health and weather didn't have that many hours on it! There is a thread in the tack section on it if you are interested. I had back surgery and my balance is shot. I need a deep pocket secure seat from here on out. This saddle has the supracor ultra soft seat so it is very comfy and it is pretty dang light. Check it out in the other thread.


----------



## Horsesaplenty

Just getting into endurance...already trail ride a bunch in an aussie Patrol Poley from the Austrailian Stock Saddle Company on three of my horses and I'm currently using a GFS Fieldhouse english saddle on my arab until his aussie is finished being built.

My new saddle coming is this one: 









And I'm getting a snap-on headstall for my rope halter. My arab already rides in a Myler 3 ring combo comfort snaffle. Seems much more comfortable in it. 

Now for the saddle pad...I'm waiting to get the saddle in and see how it fits (should fit like a glove, but we all know how that goes). 

I don't mind spending the money on a good saddle pad as I want him to be comfortable, but there are so many to choose from!

This is Luka and I at a recent obstacle trail ride. I judge and we had just finished bringing back flags


----------



## greentree

:lol:I am NOT getting one of those saddles-----they cause surgery!!!!

It is really pretty, though!

Nancy


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have had a terrible time fitting my Rocky Mountain Horse, Chivas. I have 4 saddles for sale that don't fit! My next try is a treeless, a Barefoot model is what I am thinking of...

Meanwhile I use the only saddle that fits, a Fabtron. 

Chivas in his Fabtron saddle, assorted Biothane tack, Stowaway bag, Aussie wool felt pad, and braids looking fuzzy last fall. In summer he is a darker brown wearing his Wintec bridle


----------



## Horsesaplenty

SO I ended up winning an equipedic saddle pad on ebay in the style and size I needed and color I wanted  We've ridden with it twice and he seems to like it. I've got to start trotting and what not in it now. I may need half inch shims instead of the 1/4 inch that's in my saddle. It sits quite close. I will say though that we have had no soreness issues after a number of rides in the saddle, but most of those were done at a walk with a little trotting...


----------



## pasturepony

*Pampa Endurance Saddle*

Trying out a new Pampa Light Endurance saddle. FOR SALE $900 Brand new, one ride only.


----------



## Celeste

pasturepony said:


> Trying out a new Pampa Light Endurance saddle. FOR SALE $900 Brand new, one ride only.


So how do you like it? Tell us how it fits. What does it weigh?


----------



## pasturepony

I like the Pampa . It's light, about 12 lbs, rigged with English girth and 2 inch Blevins leathers. Fiberglass tree. I tried it last Friday and am going to do another 10 miler Wednesday and Friday. 

It was weird for the first few miles with the more English type leathers (position and lack of fenders) I kept bumping her sides...but after I worked on getting my seat right I got the hang of it and wasn't bumping her anymore. 

I wasn't sore after 10 miles of trotting and gaiting and I was actually having fun posting while my TWH was getting an F for gaiting and trotting instead. The seat was comfy, as was my leg position. 

The only thing I didn't like was the English rigging as the saddle slipped back which happened the last time I tried English rigging with this horse. So it may be me not tightening it enough or my mares back.


----------



## Celeste

pasturepony said:


> Trying out a new Pampa Light Endurance saddle. FOR SALE $900 Brand new, one ride only.
> 
> View attachment 232354


It looks like the girth attaches in the middle of the saddle rather than towards the front. Is that correct? I have looked at these saddles on line and I think they look nice.


----------



## pasturepony

It does attach pretty far back. It's supposed to...but it moved back significantly on the ride. I'm going to try a breastcollar tomorrow and if I keep it, maybe a mohair endurance cinch? Anyone tried that? Thoughts?


----------



## Celeste

Can you hook the loop on the cinch to the breast collar to keep it in place?


----------



## pasturepony

There isn't a ring on the cinch but I plan on sewing a little webbing to creat a ring to attach too. Hopefully that works.


----------



## pasturepony

The ring and webbing I sewed worked . The saddle didn't move with the breastcollar and one hole tighter. . 

The saddle worked really well! I love the position it puts my legs in.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I believe the saddle search may be over for Selena & I!!! 

We recently tried a Big Horn endurance saddle and to our surprise it fit! Even sweat marks, no sore back, and the fat mare is still happy going down the trail so its a thumbs up from me


----------



## grayshell38

Bumping this up as well as showing off.  I got some new additions to my endurance tack. LOVE them. So comfy for Mana and I. 

Keep showing off, everyone!


----------



## Faustinblack

Toklat matrix woolback pad and a toklat woolback breast collar? And what saddle are you riding in grayshell?


----------



## grayshell38

It is an older model specialized saddle. Love it! yup. the pad and breast collar are new, as well as my cinch. i bought a longer one from Moss Rock. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

Jellybean how much would you charge to make a bridle that connects to the halter and crouper?


----------

